

Show HN: Music I composed specifically for coding - shawndumas
https://soundcloud.com/shawndumas/likes

======
intellegacy
Link doesn't work.

~~~
shawndumas
wow -- that sucked... sorry. I also ran out the clock on edit-ability.

I guess I'll just try and submit it again.

